# 3 week old buckling straining to urinate



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

My husband just woke me up asking if I have fed the buckling-I had 2 hours ago. He was crying out in his crate.

I went to get him out and he is straining to urinate and only urinating little puddles at a time (whereas normally it is all 1 big puddle) this went on for a minute or so while he was crying out and mumbling lilke he was in pain.

I got the LA200 and gave him 1/2 cc as he is only about 10lbs (last I weighed him 9.5lbs) 

Now he is moving around acting normal but he has not tried to urinate yet. 

Can a baby goat get an acutal urinary tract infection??? I know about urinary calculi but he does not even eat grain yet?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not sure about the UTI but I would be very sure to make him drink LOTS of water. I don't know if it is as hot there as it is here, but right now I seem to be spending lots of time fighting dehydration, and that will play havoc on the kidneys.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Of course, straining to urinate, the first thing you think of is UC. But I just had a similar experience w/ a nine week old buckling. One morning he came out of the barn with a pitiful cry. He was standing awkwardly and very uncomfortable. And just had that sick look in his eyes. He was urinating a bit more frequently than normal. 
I figured this was a UTI or possible kidney infection and put him on Pen G plus Fortified B for a week and he was fine.
But again, any straining to pee you always have to be alerted to stones, but at his age I'd first suspect an infection.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I know someone who had a buck kid that was born with UC, so yes, they can get it this young.

PennG, Fortified B is all I can say.
Do you have any muscle relaxer cream? Try putting it on tummy on his urethra (I believe thats what its call that goes to the testicles). Not too much, maybe a dime dot on your finger and rub it around.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I had one of my 4yr olds go through something last month, he was actually admitted to Purdue U Animal Hospital where he recieved IV Fluids for 3 days, his bloodwork showed kidney infection.......but, it could have been caused by dehyration from him not drinking enough........we had been out of town and he became sick a few days after getting home, we had a neighbor looking after the animals and we have to wonder if their water was not changed enough so Jake did not drink enough while we were away......anyway, my point is yes they can get UTI's........the vets did a ultrasound on Jake and he showed no stones.......and it is soooooo important for goats to stay hydrated, I was told a dehydrated goat is a dead goat if not taken care of quickly........so I now watch and make sure my guys are drinking plenty, I even add stuff to entice them.....like gatorade, small amount of molasses, kool-aide without the sugar.......I don't know about a 3 week old, but I have used Ammoinium Chloride (sp?) for treatment and I always add it to their minerals.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks all this good information.

I am going to all Dr. that delivered this buckling this morning to talk w/them and bring him in if they think he should be seen. But I have a few questions--please let me know what you all think

he has been living inside since birth, but we take him out to the paddocks in the evening for about 1 to 1 and 1/2 hours so he can play with the other goats. So-he has not been hot at all.

Do baby goats need to drink water as well as milk replacer? If so I have NOT been giving him just water-should I?

He calmed down and finally urinated a good long stream 1 hour after I gave him the LA200 injection.

Should I use PenG rather than the LA200, would that be better for his symptoms? Should I start him on ammonium chloride?? I have vit. B complex--is the fortifited vit b different than this?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Is he pooping?

I thought my kid has uc but itwas actually an impacted colon and I had to do edemas - I caught it to late and he died though. My doe kid so far with same symptoms is pooping ok with edemas


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I leave water out for them in a small dish. They can drink it if they want but I have found they don't drink much. Since the formula takes water I'd say he was getting his water amount that way, but I'm not sure if it works like that.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

He is having bowel movements. I have felt as though they are normal. He defecates at least 3 times if not 4 times through out a day. He also defecated while he was having trouble urinating this morning. 

But, I guess it would not hurt to give him an enemma-I can do so today at lunch-I brought him to work with me so that I could do what needs to be done for him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If he has pooped that's not his problem then. 

If it is uc you need to treat him asap


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> He calmed down and finally urinated a good long stream 1 hour after I gave him the LA200 injection.
> 
> Should I use PenG rather than the LA200, would that be better for his symptoms? Should I start him on ammonium chloride?? I have vit. B complex--is the fortifited vit b different than this?


I have called my reps from the veterinary hosptial where I work--they have a vitamin b12 (is that the same as fortified?) I have the b complex at home but want to get what is best.

also the rep I spoke with did not have ammonium chloride-only mithiform which breaks down urinary stones in cats. Could that be used? Or does he even need ammonium chloride?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes a kid that age can get UC! My vet is one that says it is genetic and grain isn't the cause. He does say that staying hydrated helps so fresh clean water is a must. 
:hug: I hope your little guy keeps getting better for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for the little guy... :hug: ray:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you!! Well as of right now he is doing fine. He is urinating normally and with a normal steady flow. 

Since I gave him the LA200 should I just stay that course? When would I give the next dose and how many doses? 

The veterinarian that I work for (small animal) said that I should not overload his tiny system with too much. I do think I am going to give him the fortified vit b over the weekend though. 

Since his urination seems normal now do you think it might not be uc? Seems to me if he were blocked in some way he would still be showing signs?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would stay with the same antibiotic as opposed to switching. 

I am not totally familiar with UC but if he was showing straining signs possibly he passed a small stone and is fine for now. I would be sure to keep him hydrated and watch the ground where he pees for anything that looks solid.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

will do thanks everyone!! I am starting to believe that we may have dodged this bullet. Wish me luck!!! ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.... :hug: ray:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I definitely would stick w/ the LA though there is some risk of interfering w/teeth and bone development in young goats. So far it seems like the same course as my guy. After the med was given he began to improve. However, most important to treat this guy for at least five days. I treated mine for a week. One shot a day. I would venture an infection in a youngster far more likely than stones, even though they can get them at any age.
B Complex should be fine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

agree with mnspinner

also to answer your question Bcomplex is all the B vitamines B12 is jsut b12 and nothing more. B1 is thiamine 

keep up with teh LA 200 for at least 5 days once a day.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

great thanks everyone!!

I know I have read on here to dose with the LA200 1cc per 20lbs daily. I trust ya'lls opinions totally.....

But the veterinarian I work for almost fell over when I told her I gave him 1/2 a cc and she told me that the LA200 is a long acting anti-biotic so I should not give him anymore-at least for 3 days. 

I want to do what is best-I know the useage of the LA200 is off-label so there may be some contradiction there. I feel very comfortable with the 1/2 cc dose (he weighed 10lbs 11oz today) but I am not sure--SHOULD I give it to him once a day for 5 days or not, since he is so young. He has acted totally normal today (whew!!!)


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I give LA200 every 24 hours until symptoms are gone, then again in 48 hours as a 'boost'.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You cant go by the directions on the label -- its not effective for goats that way they metabolize much faster. It NEEDS to be 1cc per 20lbs for a full 5 days straight to be fully effective. 

Ive tried the every other day or the 3 day treatment and I always have reoccurring issues until I give it for a full 5 days.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:wink: That is what I needed to "hear"!! Thanks you guys are AWESOME!

oh and lil Mojo is still is normal self this morning  

I rigged up a way to keep a bowl of water in his crate too thanks to your advice. So now he can learn to drink water. :thumbup:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

My experience is the same as Stacy's. I have tried a 3 day treatment. The goat recovers but relapses a few days later. Make sure it's a full 5 days.


----------

